# Jock Horror review!



## Jcway5 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just ordered some jock horror seeds just curious to know if this is a good plant....would like to hear some personal opinions about it.


----------



## k-town (Oct 3, 2007)

yes I would also like to hear about the mysterious JOCK HORROR.

Peace
K-town


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 3, 2007)

ive heard its a very good plant. big fat buds. sorry ive never grow it. but heard v.good reviews, and am going to be growing this varity in my next grow. were did you get the seeds.


----------



## Jcway5 (Oct 3, 2007)

They are really really cheap on nirvana seeds...i got 10 seeds for 21 bucks with shipping

i also made sure nirvana was trust worthy before buying them


----------



## RonJeezy (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^^ I ordered bubble gum from them, got some colored pencils and a note from homeland security saying trhey confiscated the seeds.


----------



## Token (Oct 11, 2007)

, Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk Jock Hore, It is shit they never ripen it seems. I've been helping another user with there grow and he had two of them and had nothing good to say about it, and it has a fishy sweet after teast I mean i liked the smoke of it but as for growing indoors I will say one thing "Don't" it will be a wast of money for you.


----------



## newgrower (Oct 12, 2007)

I got my Blue Mystic nirvana seeds with no problem, but i also ordered blue mystic and haze...still havent received. I ordered them on the same day. Orders were placed seperately..i hope jock and haze are okay!


----------



## Early (Nov 7, 2007)

Jock is the MAD NOTE! Same as Kali Mist, Super Silver Haze, and Jack Herer. Different combos but the same. Skunk x Haze X NL. In different combinations. You can't go wrong with this combo. When you here people speak of the best weed ever. Usually these three names come up, more often than others. I have grown SSH and it is fantastic. It gets me very, very stoned, with Chinese eyes and a big fucking shit eating grin. I love it. I ordered Jock from Dr. Chronic and I'm looking forward to growing it out. I'm hoping for a shorter stature version. More along the lines of the Skunk x NL pheno.


----------



## xobabycubxo59 (May 4, 2008)

ok i have a quick question for all your pot heads out there.... im tryiin to buy some jock horror seeds but where can i buy them from??? i stay in IL.... does anyone have any idea??? please let me kno... thanks...


----------



## caliboy80 (May 5, 2008)

nirvana seeds


----------



## pacman (May 6, 2008)

i noticed every one of my jocks have a super short seedling and remain super short and compact up into veg has anyone else got this look from there jocks?


----------



## homerdog (May 6, 2008)

4 weeks veg no topping, 30 days in 12/12 2 phenos (so far some in veg still) both pretty shot one 24" and the other 30" been pinching the stem to keep it short and dense. Sorry no further report available. Not too sensitive to the nutes like the blue mystic.


----------



## makaveli87 (May 6, 2008)

homerdog said:


> 4 weeks veg no topping, 30 days in 12/12 2 phenos (so far some in veg still) both pretty shot one 24" and the other 30" been pinching the stem to keep it short and dense. Sorry no further report available. Not too sensitive to the nutes like the blue mystic.


thanks for the report. i'm about 4 weeks into veg, like you said two phenotypes. Hows the smell 30 days into flowering?


----------



## caliboy80 (May 7, 2008)

im just finnishing a jock horror grow have 4 and they are all different phenotypes, some short indica and 1 or 2 sativa like, i smoked a bud from the short jock and it was a very powerfull smoke very indica, and even the next day i was still ko'd, which i didnt like, i hope the sativa pheno's are a sativa high buzz which is why i grew them....


----------



## SDgoonie (May 7, 2008)

ive grown 1 jock horror plant. Grew it in a DIY single plant hydro setup. Hits pretty heavy and fast! Very good and easy strain to grow.


----------



## homerdog (May 7, 2008)

So far smell isn't too bad, I have three other strains in there, its all going through a carbon filter and I have a strong ass air freshener out side the room ($1 from Walmart glades cone looking thing that you can twist to adjust how much smell is released and it is all i can smell). I need to have someone else visit (I have a couple friends who grow) to make sure the smell isn't escaping as that could get real bad real quick in my situation.


----------



## homerdog (May 7, 2008)

Glad to hear about the powerful indica stone, I need something to help me sleep.


----------



## crotalus (May 8, 2008)

i have jock from nirvana but havnt flowered yet. theyve all stayed pretty short for a longer time than other strains. i only have one pheno, but the leaves one the same plant can be thin-fingered or a little more broad. the seeds looked kinda shitty, just like the widow i got from nirvana. but like the widow, they all sprouted. its kinda wierd that nirvana has sold me all the smallest, worst looking seeds that ive bought, but that they still have the best sprouting record.


----------



## homerdog (May 20, 2008)

Quick update. 50 days flower. 1 Pheno smells just like lemons, can't wait to taste this one. The other pheno has a citrus smell, but not nearly as nice. For you Blue Mystic people the 1st pheno at 50 days is short, not very heavy yield, lots of white on buds and leaves, has a really funky spice taste (still pretty wet). Another pheno at 20 days (vegged for 60 days) looks like it will yield better (lot bigger plant).


----------



## tech209 (May 20, 2008)

nice job homer.......nirvana HK pretty spicy too..............


----------



## homerdog (May 21, 2008)

Some eye candy. Pic 1 JH lemon pheno, Pic 2 JH fruity pheno, pic3 Blue mystic (I don't know what the deal is with the leaf discoloration, nute damage is the only thing I can figure its been there the entire time). Notice how the JH's are more stout buds, the very tips of the buds were clipped off 25 days into flower, it looks like it made a big difference. Enjoy


----------



## homerdog (May 21, 2008)

2 more of the lemon pheno


----------



## caliboy80 (May 21, 2008)

that JH fruity pheno looks amazing big yield from that one.. great job, im smoking my jock horror now and its a very good smoke i find a small bit during the day to get some work done and a lot on the weekend to get baked! nice relaxing stuff


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

[....................................quote=Token;303837], Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk Jock Hore, It is shit they never ripen it seems. I've been helping another user with there grow and he had two of them and had nothing good to say about it, and it has a fishy sweet after teast I mean i liked the smoke of it but as for growing indoors I will say one thing "Don't" it will be a wast of money for you.[/quote]


----------



## ROBOPOT (May 22, 2008)

go to niravana, on line with credit card,and the shit is excellent,


----------



## caliboy80 (May 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> [....................................quote=Token;303837], Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk Jock Hore, It is shit they never ripen it seems. I've been helping another user with there grow and he had two of them and had nothing good to say about it, and it has a fishy sweet after teast I mean i liked the smoke of it but as for growing indoors I will say one thing "Don't" it will be a wast of money for you.


[/quote]

I found the jock horror very easy to grow they like there nutes they stretch a good bit in flowering but apart from that no probs, good smoke 2, maybe the person you are helping is just a bad grower if it taking a while to ripen just cut hrs to 14 dark/10 light.. and 20$ for 10 seeds how is that a waste??????


----------



## homerdog (May 22, 2008)

Lacy, those JH above were very easy to grow for a first time grower (the blue mystic sucked), 50 days they started getting water and molasses only and will prob get cut at 60 days. Don't know how much dry weight they will render, hopefully more than a half each, short veg period, first grow, and height less than 30in at completion of grow (top of buds were nipped early and stems were pinched repeatedly through out flower). These 2 phenos look like they would do very well lolly popped and SOG. Can't verify smoke yet but if the lemon pheno smokes half as good as it smells I'll be in for a treat, and yeah the fruity pheno is shorter and is going to yield a little better. I think mandala and/or Joey Weed is next on the list.


----------



## homerdog (May 22, 2008)

Still no comments about the yellow and brown spotted leaves on the Blue Mystics, any ideas?


----------



## homerdog (May 26, 2008)

Day 56 pics. Smoke from the fruity pheno is not over powering, more of an uplifting make everything seem nice kinda high.


----------



## caliboy80 (May 27, 2008)

lookin good! nice job. im enjoying my jocks aswell


----------



## ludovic73 (May 27, 2008)

I'm growing jh as my first grow (3 weeks from seed, so far so good) did you guys veg for 4 weeks, will that be ok? I was also planning on a scrog but looks like I won't need to judging by what I've read here, what do you think? (I'm growing in a wardrobe)


----------



## homerdog (May 27, 2008)

Your males are going to grow much faster in veg (that my experience, all of the 1st plants put into flower turned out to be males). Ideally veg for 4 weeks (longer if growing fewer plants and topping plant instead of SOG. I highly recommend SOG for this strain, if you don't have enough seeds, take clones soon after they are put into flower (if you are trying to flower as fast as possible) (use the lower branches as they will be trimmed of at some point anyhow), take clones within a week of putting in flower. Ideally make a veg only area and keep one successful clones for each plant in flower to determine which ones to save as a moms (numbered to match with originals already in flower). Then couple weeks later pull some clones off the previous clones (which if u labeled carefully u will know what sex they all are and can throw out the male clones if you so choose). So clone every 2 weeks from mother and put the rooted clones into flower. Then you will have a continuos supply of chronic. PS you veg area will only need a little bit of light and it doesn't have to take up much room, a few cfls will suffice for lighting. I recommend building a bubbler cloner, very easy and cheap ($10-15 at wally world). Let me know if I can help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2008)

Grew it out multi- times and can honestly say"one of the best I have ever encountered. Nice withe hairs and very strong. My buddies say it " only need to use 1/2 the amt to smoke "because of its potence. Good Luck. Remember all these seeds are good its how "Green is your Thumb."


----------



## JMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Token said:


> , Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk Jock Hore, It is shit they never ripen it seems. I've been helping another user with there grow and he had two of them and had nothing good to say about it, and it has a fishy sweet after teast I mean i liked the smoke of it but as for growing indoors I will say one thing "Don't" it will be a wast of money for you.


i am a firm believer in jock...it is an unstable strain so there is more guesswork than with stable strains, but i have had a complete grow with this and i love it...im not a pro yet, but i would recommend it for anyone who knows what they are doing! and does take a very long time to mature, but it is mostly a sativa that does take longer than most....


----------



## mokino (Mar 1, 2009)

nirvana will be wour best bet there great fast discreat shipping very good quality and some of the bests prices out there and they ship to everywhere even the us


----------



## pacman (Apr 15, 2009)

Jock Horror at 7 1/2 weeks, i'll take her at 9






it ain't a bad plant at all, and it smells exactly like orange juice


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Apr 27, 2009)

hi everyone. I just ordered jock horror and snow white from nirvava-shop.com. I have grown their snow white, but never their jock horror. I plan on growing both of them together in a 10gallon bubbler/drip system. I ordered the seeds about 10 days ago and it still says "in transit." The last step of the process is "shipped" so I am wondering if that's correct. I have ordered from them before and had the seeds by now. great job on the plants though everyoneand happy growing.


----------



## GetHighLikePlanes (Apr 29, 2009)

Received seeds today from nirvana-shop.com with awesome stealth packaging so no worries! Nirvana rules!! see this thread.


----------



## Mahoney (Jun 19, 2009)

JMO said:


> i am a firm believer in jock...it is an unstable strain so there is more guesswork than with stable strains, but i have had a complete grow with this and i love it...im not a pro yet, but i would recommend it for anyone who knows what they are doing! and does take a very long time to mature, but it is mostly a sativa that does take longer than most....


I had one JH herm and since I had never seen what stages a bud goes through, it pollinated the whole crop before I caught it. My bad.

I chopped it three weeks early with no flush cause I was pissed and wanted to get on with the new veg that was in progress.

I have been smoking this for two weeks and I have to say I am impressed. 18 day cure so far and it just keeps getting better. Very high ceiling, no crash, and very smooth sweet flavor.

I have just gone into flower with six of these and I am looking forward to tasting the result of a complete finish. So far so good...

I'll get back here with the results. Maybe even do a smoke report ha. I have found that this is a very effective med strain and I'll be keeping some in the tent for the foreseeable future.

Peace to all


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to hear all the positive feedback on the Jocks.

I've currently got 4 females in the veg room just waiting for the cloner to be free before I flower. So far they've done very well, fimmed at about 5" they all have at least 3 tops with nice close nodal spacing.

Considering this is touted as a mostly sativa strain, the growth is very compact and the leaves are quite broad. (I had one male with some of the widest fans i've ever seen.) 

Anyone grown this strain in an Ebb and flow (or any other zero veg) sea of green? I'm hoping to be able to grow these on my tables without them getting 3 feet tall out of controll.

And because i don't have any recent pictures of my jocks, here is some White rhino I harvested a couple weeks ago.

























I'm hoping Nirvana will be 2 for 2 with me.

Keep those photos coming folks, I always love to see shots of what i'm growing.


----------



## pacman (Jun 21, 2009)

i like this picture of my jock at 8 weeks






sorry to be a photo-whore but i like this one too


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking great pacman, makes me so excited to flower my jocks. When are you gonna harvest that beautiful girl? 

Heres some shots of the 4 females I got from a pack.




















Just waiting on my cloner to be free, then it will be off to the flower room.


As a bonus, here is a nug off of an Arjan's ultra haze #1 I just chopped.


----------



## pacman (Jun 23, 2009)

damn zeus that ajrians haze looks like a bitch to manicure, and i already cut hung and smoked that jock, its got a super nice uppidy high with a mild taste of orangejuice, good luck with urs brotha


----------



## Howlin Wolf (Dec 15, 2010)

I received a pack of Jock a few weeks - I germed 4 and had 2 that amounted to nothing after a few days. I contacted the respective seedbank who had no problems in sending out another pack free of charge. I germinated another 2 and had the same problem - just 1 pulled through ( I have been growing for over 12 years so no newbie either ). The survivors look OK - the stems are a tad long however and look slightly fragile - So now its just the wait. I wont say anything positive or negative at this stage about this strain untill its grown out and and has been smoked. 
EZ


----------

